# Traveling with Bettas...22 hours away! Suggestions?



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

So I'm probably moving from Missouri to Arizona in September. I know it's quite a ways away but I still want to be prepared.  I have LOTS of bettas. I can't say no to them. I have three males and eight females (I'm possibly adopting out two females). My females all live together, so during travel I would like to keep them together so I dont have to deal with the whole introduction faze again.
My question is, however, what is the best way to travel with betta fish? I still have their little cups from purchase, I use them for water samples and feeding my Krib (long story there lol) but I don't think they would appreciate traveling two days in a cup. What do you guys suggest? Would putting them in gallon jugs be better? And do you think 6-8 girls could play nice in a five gallon container or would that just induce fighting?
Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

I would separate the females during traveling- the stress can induce major fighting and it's doubled in a cramped space. You can keep them in cups or jugs, but I'd imagine while cups have less space they would be easier to keep warm and dark- and you could do water changes 1-2 time a day for a day or two during the travel

I've actually flown and roadtripped over several
Months with a Betta before and he did great- they can be hardy travelers


----------



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

Thats true, about the cups. I just want the best for them since youve experienced trips with bettas I'll take your word for it


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww little backpacker betta XD Did he have a tiny walking stick?


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Haha almost! 

The flight was the hardest part as they don't allow liquids over 2oz through security. I didn't want to let him fly in my bag because of cold air and the possibility of the jar breaking so I carries him in a sauce cup through the metal detectors, got stopped by security who all had a good laugh then out him back in his travel case immediately with fresh water. He lived for a long time and only died because if a tragic water changing accident. Stanley forever.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

QQ what a little boss, I'm sorry to hear that. 

Did you set him on the folding tray during the flight? I have the best mental picture of a having a little betta, a cocktail and skymall. Sounds like the perfect way to fly lol


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

I did haha, and in my lap. He was a bright red veil tail and became quite the conversation starter. I couldn't leave him anywhere and I was gone 3 months all of the US so he had to come haha


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I would be hard pressed to leave a fishy behind too XD
I bet the flight staff loooved you!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Traveling with bettas is easier than u'd think. We made the move from Texas to Alabama, then move Florida, and now we're back in Alabama. Poisson has moved with us since Texas... When we pack him 4 travel, I sterilize a 1g milk jug (just boiling water & thorough rinsing), fill it about half way, with HIS tank water (I think it helps reduce stress), cut a straw to about 1.5", poke a small hole in the lid & lide it thru the lid. Ur travel tank is ready, then put one fish in each jug, and place it in a rubber tote box, lined with towels (no lid!) keep them inside the car, not in moving truck. They should b fine... Just check on them periodically, and feed them as normal. We've done it this way with Poisson 4 times, and he made it thru just fine! Good luck w/ ur move!!!


----------



## Scabior (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow what a story!  I think thats great about the plane, hahaha! And Poissonsmom, that sounds like a good idea too  I was going to have them in the car with me for sure!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Scabior said:


> Wow what a story!  I think thats great about the plane, hahaha! And Poissonsmom, that sounds like a good idea too  I was going to have them in the car with me for sure!


It was a very easy move 4 him, didn't seemed stressed at all.... I'm assuming it was cuz the frosted plastic & the darkness from the towel. The funniest part of our 1st move was taking his jug (out in the open) in2 a "no pets" hotel... Right past the front desk!! The lady started 2 say something, then changed her mind. I guess she realized a fish in a jug isn't going 2 destroy the room!! Lol


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

I just moved 14 hours with my 4 boys - I had them in their cups and then their cups were in a plastic box type thing, padded/insulated with a towel, and then covered with a towel as well. They weren't happy upon arrival, but they were just fine  Hope your trip goes well!


----------

